# Fires in Greece



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Terrible news from Greece of fires near Athens. The fires were probably started intentionally. This is truly devastating, not only for the tragic loss of life, but for the loss of homes, destruction of the environment, pollution from ash and smoke and loss of livelihood.
We have experienced this many times in Spain and know only too well its effects. Here's hoping everyone on here is ok and that the area can recover as soon as possible
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44948173


ekathimerini.com


----------

